# Need some help on installing an acrylic Bathtub



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi

I removed this Cast Iron 60x30 Bath Tub yesterday as I'm installing an Acrylic Soak-er Tub.









I have a few questions that I can't seem to find online with installing the new tub and plumbing.

So I hope you all can help me again like you have in the past:thumbsup:

*1,Do I run a supporting 2x4 at the Back and Front of the Bath tub or just use the 2x4 that the other person used when they installed the old Cast Iron tub*

























*2,Do I replace the Cast Iron overflow and Drain*









*My last Question for now,How Do I secure the tub to the studs

I have a Nailing/screwing strip around the tub or it could be a Tiling strip:whistling2:,I'm not sure if i drill holes in it to screw the tub into place or do I use Adhesive

Thanks:thumbsup:
*


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes install support along the side of the tub and back

Yes replace the tub overflow and P-trap

And the tub should have a little package of hanges that will attach along the edge of the tub and secure with a screw or nail into the wall stud

Read the tub install instructions


----------



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

Plumber101 said:


> Yes install support along the side of the tub and back
> 
> Yes replace the tub overflow and P-trap
> 
> ...


That's just the thing

It's a lyons industries Tub

The website has zero info 

http://www.lyonsindustries.com/

Can you tell me why I need to replace the Overflow and the P-trap is ABS plastic not cast iron.

These hangers can they be bought separate, I was also told something about using shims.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

There should be instructions in the box with the tub.

The reason I reccomend replacing the overflow and trap is that while the tub is out it is easy and since you are doing ALL this hard work it would really suck to replace after everything is put back.

The overflow that is there now is brass and can corrod where PVC won't. If the trap is ABS and you can remove the current overflow then just replace the overflow


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Why not call the company and ask them to email you the instructions?
Phone (8am to 4pm EST):
(800) 458-9036
(269) 782-3404


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Just a note with installing an "Acrylic", which is plastic in any language, type tub: I've done a few, and I believe it is important to place some type of support underneath the tub. You will find many different, and correct, ideas on this at this forum. FYI-whatever I use, I place it in heavy-duty garbage bags to prevent any liquids from leaking until it somewhat sets. I have used dry drywall compound and mixed it thick, I've used drywall compound straight out of a bucket, and I've read, but not used yet, people who use plaster-of-paris to do this. I have had to replace a couple of tub/shower units which have cracked in the bottom and found absolutely no support underneath them when removed. I'm sorry that you have a unit with little or no information as to installation. I would call the company, and very nicely register my complaint while seeking any help they could offer. Replacing the existing plumbing at this time is a good idea also. Chances are that what you have will not match up to your new unit anyway. Good Luck, David


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Adding to what Thurman said: Many years ago I bought an insulated acrylic tub. Figured it would be much better than cast iron because it wouldn't cool off so fast. The instructions that came with it did not call for bedding the tub and that thing would flex and squeek like crazy when taking a shower. I hated it and was glad when I moved. 

So absolutely make sure you bed that thing in mortar or whatever the manufacturer recommends to make sure it sits rock solid.


----------

